
Goldman Sachs drops Annual Reviews moves towards continuous evaluation - the_bong_one
https://grosum.com/blog.do?method=openBlogBody&id=Goldman_Sachs_drops_Annual_Reviews_moves_towards_continuous_evaluation
======
the_bong_one
Goldman Sachs added to the growing list of Giants to overhaul the Employee
Performance Evaluation System and take alternate path.

